# Wheelies.co.uk



## madsox (9 Oct 2008)

Has Anyone Had Any Dealings With Wheelies, Got A Bike With Discount Sent It Back , Rubbish Cutomer Care And Their Mechanics Are Rubbish Too, Who Lets Cables Rub On Front Forks???????, Bad Bad Dealers Giving Specialized A Bad Name ...


----------



## Lardyboy (9 Oct 2008)

I would rather walk than let Wheelies/Tredz go any where near my bikes. They haven't got a clue. Didn't used to be like that though, they did have a couple of guys who knew what they were doing, but they've left a long time ago.


----------



## Soltydog (9 Oct 2008)

The last time my employer ran the bike to work scheme they used wheelies. I told them what bike & size i wanted, but they tried to say i would be better with a Kona Jake, incase i ever wanted to go on canal paths  (I didn't realise we had such a canal network in East Yorks) & said that i would be better with a smaller size. In the end i ordered my Allez Elite 61cm I need to have the sadlle raised about 3-4 inches so i guess i was right 
The lhs crank wasn't secured particularly well, but apart from that it seemed ok. The scheme is opening again next month, but not sure whether its with Wheelies again yet


----------



## Leadlegs (10 Oct 2008)

Wheelies is the recognised supplier for my home insurance company, and supplied me with a replacement bike on a recent claim. Everything seems okay on it. As the full value of my bike wasn’t covered I had to effectively buy an insurance-subsidised bike from them. They offered a substantial discount and I’m very pleased with what I’ve got for my money.

The only downside was that they don’t stock the bike I had at the top of my want list - Bianchi, and ended up with a Specialized instead.


----------



## Steve Austin (10 Oct 2008)

Madsox, are you a rival company. Not sure joining the forum to accuse a company of bad practice is quite the idea here tbh.

Have you emailed their customer service?


----------



## madsox (10 Oct 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> Madsox, are you a rival company. Not sure joining the forum to accuse a company of bad practice is quite the idea here tbh.
> 
> Have you emailed their customer service?


e-mailed them , phoned them they told me to put a brand new bike in for a service with a local bike dealer, they said they would pay for this still waiting for somebody to phone me back, also been waiting for a part off my first bike back, still not arrived, by the way i'm not a rival firm, just a normal customer, if you dont believe me ring them and try option two customer service they dont answer or call back, is this a way to run a business???????


----------



## Steve Austin (10 Oct 2008)

So what exactly was the problem with this bike? 

cable rub? was that it?


----------



## yenrod (10 Oct 2008)

madsox said:


> Has Anyone Had Any Dealings With Wheelies, Got A Bike With Discount Sent It Back , Rubbish Cutomer Care And Their Mechanics Are Rubbish Too, Who Lets Cables Rub On Front Forks???????, Bad Bad Dealers Giving Specialized A Bad Name ...



What was the problem with the bike mad ???!


----------



## starseven (11 Oct 2008)

I have now bought four bikes from wheelies due to the discount they offer. The bikes are delivered assembled with the just the pedals to attach and handlebars tighten. 
Only one order was any concern when a bike for mrs starseven was too big due to suspension seatpost, they sent a replcemt post foc after a couple of calls no problem really.F
All the bikes required some fine tuning like bikes need in use but no more. Found them no worse or better than other online bike shops just willing to discount bikes which are very overpriced in the uk.


----------



## mickle (11 Oct 2008)

starseven said:


> I have now bought four bikes from wheelies due to the discount they offer. The bikes are delivered assembled with the just the pedals to attach and handlebars tighten.
> Only one order was any concern when a bike for mrs starseven was too big due to suspension seatpost, they sent a replcemt post foc after a couple of calls no problem really.F
> All the bikes required some fine tuning like bikes need in use but no more. Found them no worse or better than other online bike shops just willing to discount bikes which are very overpriced in the uk.




Overpriced? How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## starseven (11 Oct 2008)

Hi M

Most items sold globally are more expensive in the uk than elswhere. Cars, Ipods, bikes whatever. They are sold at what the market will pay and the uk will (perhaps that should be would) pay a premium. Big brand bikes 90% of which come from the same far east factories seem to be 10 20% more expensive here than in the US. 

That may explain why most retailers will knock 20% at least of any bike thats not in short supply and why they can reduce bikes 30% every September and still take a profit.


----------



## cheadle hulme (11 Oct 2008)

Fair point regarding September sales. Margins must be pretty healthy with some of the discounts from RRp out there at the mo.


----------



## yenrod (11 Oct 2008)

cheadle hulme said:


> Fair point regarding September sales. Margins must be pretty healthy with some of the discounts from RRp out there at the mo.



According to my sources steel has reduced massively ! - is that obvious...as the scrap merchants down the way from where I work told us !


----------



## Keith Oates (12 Oct 2008)

yenrod said:


> According to my sources steel has reduced massively ! - is that obvious...as the scrap merchants down the way from where I work told us !



It hasn't happened out here yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

